# My Gf Just Bought This For The Top Of My Birthday Cake.



## alloy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thought it was pretty cool 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111770141044?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 23, 2015)

That is pretty cool, and Happy Birthday. Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 23, 2015)

That is very cool!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks guys.  My B-day isn't for a couple of weeks yet, but I found the little mill online somehow by accident so she bought it for the cake she will make for me.

I have a pretty good lady I think.  She didn't even flinch when  told her I bought a 3rd milling machine.  My early B-day present to myself


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 25, 2015)

That mill looks cool! Happy birthday.


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 25, 2015)

A good lady and three mills - sounds like heaven to me


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 26, 2015)

she's a keeper!!!!!


----------



## alloy (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes she sure is.  Especially since she didn't say a word when I told her I found a lathe and went and got it today


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 27, 2015)

So you got the jet?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes I did.   I'll create a thread on it soon with pics.


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

My birthday finally rolled around today.

The mill she bought is about 3/4" tall, so instead of a cake I got a cupcake


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 25, 2015)

I love cupcakes, you dont have to share!!!
Happy birthday!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks.   I went to an auction with Jim and made a couple of great scores.  

It was a very good birthday. 

Hmmmm..................does this officially qualify me now owning 4 mills?


----------

